# Wheel Covers



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

FYI

Wheel covers for storage available at Harbor Freight with coupon @7.99 for 4 piece set
Coupon

Other coupons here Link 2

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks MapGuy


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes - thanks................!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool








Thanks for sharing

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks map guy








Great coupons! I was just saying the other day that we needed wheel covers. Best part is that we only need 2 for the sunny side, so this is like 2 sets for $7.99


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome deal
















Thor


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Coupon says "in store only" Does that mean you have to have a store close by and can't use the coupon if you order on-line?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> Coupon says "in store only" Does that mean you have to have a store close by and can't use the coupon if you order on-line?


Bill,
These are HF Retail store coupons. Not sure if they will honor them on the website.

Map Guy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I printed it out and went to the store and picked up a set today. They honored the coupon and these fit up to a 16" tire. They are canvas with a wire brace to outline the tire to form fit. They are not what I thought they were, but they will do just fine. Also, I found out that most stores carry a portion of whats on the website. So, if you find something online and want it, they will ship it to the store of your choice and you can pick it up there but your local store MAY NOT have everything that is on the website. Thanks again and I'll definately be using these covers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just got home from Harbor Freight with my set of covers. I picked up a set for dmichaelis too...
I swear, that place is like a candy store...I went in for two sets of $7.99 wheel covers and left spending over $70.00!









I got sidetracked with their armless maroon camp chairs to go around our new 6 foot folding table (cause they match our new folding recliners







) Picked up 6 chairs for $7.99 each. When the guy rang up my sale, he scanned the coupon for one set of the wheel covers but not for the second set. Geez! A whole $2.00 I could have saved









Oh! and the covers are already on my wheels








Thanks for the tip map guy!


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Not to hijack- they also are offering a battery disconnect for CHEAP







-see linky below

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=92688


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Foleymann said:


> Not to hijack- they also are offering a battery disconnect for CHEAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I could have bought one of those with the $2.00 discount they still owe me plus some spare change


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!

I just got a pair and put them on the Outback. They seem to work easily, but I have to wonder if they'll still be there after the next wind storm. I'm not sure that the wire "stays" will hold them on in a stiff wind.

I intend to put a grommet on either side of the flat spot at the bottom of the cover, then use a bungee cord to wrap around the bottom (behind the tire) and hook into the grommets. That should help them stay put in any kind of weather.

But they're still a bunch cheaper than through an RV supplier/store or at the dealer.

Mike


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tips...that place truely is a candy store! My wallet is already groaning, and I haven't even made it to the front door yet!


----------

